# 2012 sentra ignition barrel replacement intelli key



## Palpunjabi (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi fellows , i got ignition lock barrel for 2012 nissan sentra with intelli key model . Can anybody help how to fit old mechanical keys with new cylinder . Looking for replacement procedure. Thanx in advance .


----------

